# relocating to Cairo - need help



## lasta (Dec 30, 2009)

hi,
I'm relocating to Cairo from dc at the end of January 2010. I'm looking for an apt to rent in Zamalek, b/c my office is located nearby. I have budgeted about $1800/month. Renting an apt is my main concern, and I hope to figure out the rest once I'm on the ground. That said, since I have not started packing yet, any advice on what I NEED to bring with me? Mind you, I'm just moving my clothes and a couple of kitchen items; no furniture or other big items. Would you recommend renting a furnished place or not? Cost of living in general? I'm a single guy...
As stupid as this sounds, what's a good gym in Zamalek? I play racquetball & tennis. I was told the gym at the Conrad is good. 
I have a feeling I'll be very busy at work for the first several months, but it would be nice to get to know some people outside of the office. Any regular social gatherings? 

thx in advance!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum
There are lots of estate agents around Zamalek and my advice to you would be to come out and have a wander round the place to decide where on the island you want to live.
All the big hotels have gyms and Gold Gyms are here, I believe the nearest to Zamalek is the one on the corniche in Dokki.
Kitchen items.. if there is something you can't live without bring it, but you an buy everything here, it just might take some tracking down but you will find it.
I live in furnished accommodation and that suits me fine, I couldn't be bothered with looking for furniture.
Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The BCA is an expat meeting place in Mohandiseen, please see the stickies at the top of the page for details.
Cost of living.. depends on how you want to live. I earn an expat salary and I live up to it.
You can live cheaply here or so I am told lol because I have never managed it.
I don't see the point of living overseas away from my family and lowering my living standards.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

lasta said:


> hi,
> I'm relocating to Cairo from dc at the end of January 2010. I'm looking for an apt to rent in Zamalek, b/c my office is located nearby. I have budgeted about $1800/month. Renting an apt is my main concern, and I hope to figure out the rest once I'm on the ground. That said, since I have not started packing yet, any advice on what I NEED to bring with me? Mind you, I'm just moving my clothes and a couple of kitchen items; no furniture or other big items. Would you recommend renting a furnished place or not? Cost of living in general? I'm a single guy...
> As stupid as this sounds, what's a good gym in Zamalek? I play racquetball & tennis. I was told the gym at the Conrad is good.
> I have a feeling I'll be very busy at work for the first several months, but it would be nice to get to know some people outside of the office. Any regular social gatherings?
> ...


Hi

I am not sure whether your buget is just for rent or whether it is also for all living expenses. I am also not sure how long you are going to be in Cairo for. If it is for a relatively short period of time, I would suggest going for a furnished apt as it would definitely be a hassle trying to get furniture for a short term let.

Cost of living is as cheap or as expensive as you want it to be. You can live very cheaply in Cairo provided that you live an Egyptian lifestyle i.e. don't shop in the Western supermarkets, don't drink in the Western bars and don't eat in Western restaurants. When I am staying in Cairo, I tend to live a mixed Eastern/Western lifestyle and can live quite comfortably on £400-£500 (stirling) per month (excluding rent). Most of my expenditure when I am in Cairo comes from travelling out of Cairo to other cities/resorts.

Obviously if you share with others it will lower your rent and is an easy way of meeting other expats. I searched for one bedroom flats a couple of years ago in Cairo and didn't find them cheap. Zamalek is also not one of the cheaper areas of Cairo. That being said, it should be possible to live comfortably on the amount you are referring to although I haven't looked at the cost of one bedroom flats in Zamalek for a while. It is a good idea to rent nearby to where you are working though as the traffic is a nightmare!

I have managed to get most things in Cairo, so other than my favourite brands of toiletries and clothes, I don't tend to take much out there. I also take a few electrical goods over such as ipod, laptop etc as it isn't any cheaper to get these things in Cairo. It's easy to pick up a cheapish mobile phone out there. There is a big shopping centre (Citystars) where you can pick up many western products and of course there are many other shops in Cairo.

As MS said, the big hotels have gyms and some of my friends like the Marriott gym (I like their swimming pool). These hotel gyms are apparently not cheap although I don't know the rates. Golds gym is very popular with expats.

Hope that helps.


----------

